# Empire Earth AOC



## pertsho (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi guys, I recently bought EE AOC and I want to play it, but I can't. The game turns on and runs, but when I want to play it, there seem to be graphic problems, I don't exactly know how to explain it, so I've included a picture:










I'm a novice when it comes to computers, it's probably an easy fix but I can't figure it out, if anyone can help me that would be great.

My computer is fairly modern, it's a laptop I bought less than a year ago, running Windows 8. So all the qualifications for the game are met.

Thanks!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

It looks like a problem with your graphics driver. Make sure all chipset and device drivers are installed, then reboot and try the game again. If you get stuck, post back with your full system specs or the laptop model number.


----------



## pertsho (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi, so I upgraded all the drivers from the Dell website and the same thing happens still.

My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 15R 5537.

Thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Did you get the game from GOG.com (optimized for Windows 7/8) or are you using an old version?

See here for some suggestions: Empire Earth and Windows 8: WARNING - Empire Earth Heaven Forums - The registry edit in post 9/46 looks like it might help with your graphics problem by adding a 'DirectX Hardware TnL' entry.

You could also try installing DirectX 9.0c which is sometimes needed for older games running on newer DirectX 10/11 machines.


----------



## pertsho (Jun 30, 2014)

I got the game from GOG.com and I also visited the forums you linked, I tried most of the suggestions they had there and nothing worked still, I also added the DirectX Hardware TnL entry and still no change.

Also the DirectX 9.0c didn't work for me, saying I need to be running XP or older version to install it.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Try installing the DX 9.0C *redistributable*, rather than the fail that is the web setup version: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=8109


----------



## pertsho (Jun 30, 2014)

So I installed the redistributable version, and it made the problem a little better, but it's still there and makes the game impossible to play, any other suggestions?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See if the Intel Driver Update utility has a newer driver> Intel® Driver Update Utility

The OEM sites sometimes lag behind on the updates.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi, I'm just gonna jump in here and see what I can suggest. 

What's the make and model of your laptop. I want to suggest an older driver if your GPU(graphical processing unit) unit supports it.

I would also suggest finding the *.exe* for the game and running it in compatibility mode. Find the exe and right click on it.


Properties
compatibility (tab)
Use Win XP SP2 and administrator.


----------



## pertsho (Jun 30, 2014)

The make and model are Dell, Inspiron 15R 5537, and I've tried every compatibility mode that my computer has already, none work.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Alright so these are your specs if anyone else needs to refer them.

Dell Inspiron 15R-5537 Notebook

This game is referred to in an intel thread.
https://communities.intel.com/thread/51576

Other people get the same issue.
/watch?v=P8gyfzGSw_Y (youtube)

I think its mainly a problem with intel integrated graphics.


----------



## pertsho (Jun 30, 2014)

Good to know I'm not the only one having this problem, but it seems as if it's still not fixed.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

This fix here has to do with enabling nvidia which you don't have. There are a couple other solutions that may work for you though.

EE1 - Empire Earth and Empire Earth: The Art of Conquest Windows 8 / 8.1 FIX


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

This thread is more about just kind of running the game itself. It deals a bit with EE2 too. 
Empire Earth and Windows 8: WARNING - Empire Earth Heaven Forums


----------

